# Help me out everyone....



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Im waiting on more nylon pressure tube to come to be used on my water/meth setup. I want to finish it up now though because i dont know when the nylon is coming in. Could I use POLYURETHANE tube as a temporary fix till the new tube gets here???


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Help me out everyone.... (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

it should be fine.
as long as its of a similar diameter.


----------

